# [ 2014 ] Why no RCI resorts on MN's north shore?



## squierjosh (Jan 13, 2014)

Seems like a logical place to have resorts. Demand is high, the area is beautiful. Bummer.


----------



## klynn (Jan 13, 2014)

squierjosh said:


> Seems like a logical place to have resorts. Demand is high, the area is beautiful. Bummer.


 
There are RCI resorts on the North Shore.  Two Harbors has 3 resorts and Lutsen has one.  I stayed at Lakehomes at Superior Shores this past July.  We had a beautiful home right on Lake Superior.  I just got an exchange for Lutsen for this June.


----------



## somewhereoutthere (Jan 16, 2014)

klynn--

Did you get the Two Harbors reservation through an ongoing search? And if so, about how far in advance did you place the search? 

I've seen the three listings for Two Harbors in the RCI resort directory, but I have only seen any of them come up available only once (and it was for the first week of December I think) when I've been poking around the RCI website. I assumed getting a summer exchange in that area would be impossible. Glad to hear that you have experienced the opposite! Lutsen will be gorgeous.

Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## klynn (Jan 16, 2014)

somewhereoutthere said:


> klynn--
> 
> Did you get the Two Harbors reservation through an ongoing search? And if so, about how far in advance did you place the search?
> 
> ...


 
Both exchanges were not obtained with ongoing searches.


----------



## somewhereoutthere (Jan 16, 2014)

klynn said:


> Both exchanges were not obtained with ongoing searches.



Oh wow, good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 5, 2014)

II has one Lake Superior North Shore resort Larsmont Cottages LRM at Two Harbors.

I tried to get an exchange for early Sep and there was no availability.  Decided to go on the "wait list" and found you have to select three resorts for a one week period or one resort for a three one week periods.

Just didn't work for us as we have a week in Minnesota scheduled for 6-13 Sep.
And there is only one II resort on the North Shore, not the required  three


Who's on First?,

Sterling


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 5, 2014)

That's when you just put in two impossible requests as filler.  Harborside Atlantis for New Years Eve and 4th of July work.  Westin Maui for Christmas.  Manhatten Club Penthouse Suites New Years.  There are lots you can use.


----------



## klynn (May 21, 2015)

Did you see the 4BR at Lutsen for May 29 a couple days ago?  Last night I put a 1BR at Superior Shores on hold for June 5.  I probably won't confirm it, though.


----------

